

The Best Startup Pitch Decks - jaxn
http://bestpitchdecks.com

======
nholland
Thanks Jax. We were working on our own deck when I thought "what are the best
pitch decks" - it was a bit difficult to find a single resource. The best I
found was on Quora, so I had an intern whip up a POP & add a domain (took 1
hour on <http://Populr.me>). Might as well dogfood my own service :)

Hope it helps someone else. My favorite is the 'Go Yast!' pitch - you have to
go about 8 min in before it starts, but WOW... its like Braveheart meets
startup pitching

